# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  21.10.09 - Иванна Нечай - блюз-бар "Дикий Z"

## Mephisto

21 октября в 20:00 состоится концерт группы Иванны Нечай в блюз-баре "Дикий Z". 

В программе старые и новые песни+чтение "буржуазной, декадентской" поэзии малоизвестных авторов,творчество которых, заслуживает особого внимания. 

Те, кто еще не знаком с творчеством Иванны Нечай, может ознакомиться с группой, прослушать аудио и просмотреть клипы на  персональном сайте Иванны 

Стоимость входа: 30грн.  

"Дикий Z" расположен по адресу: Преображенская 66/Успенская.

----------

